# LUL Euston station - 2008



## Newage (Jan 15, 2016)

Blast from the past......

I`v had to wait a long time before putting these up, these were a series of visits to abandoned LUL stations back in 2008/09 we sort of had permission (sort of) as a member of subbrit you get from time to time to visit some very off limits sites, the guy who sorted out these has now retired and almost lost his job over them at the time.

The first location is the abandoned areas under Euston station, part of the Northern line, as extra platforms were added and new passenger walk ways added others got sealed off and were abandoned.
From old lift shafts to empty stair wells even the old ticket office.

Sit back and enjoy...

The first part of the walk under Euston.







Looking up to a surface vent shaft, this was a passenger stair well but now caped.






Bottom of old stair well with passenger tunnel running off to the right.






The empty tunnels are now used for maintance or cable runs.






The old ticket office









The real jem of this site are the posters that are still on the walls form the 1960`s and 1970`s
















Well that will do for a start, there are more pictures on my FlickR site so head on over to :-
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157663390697862

Thanks for looking, any and all comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------



## krela (Jan 15, 2016)

Love the old ticket office window, nice.


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 15, 2016)

liking the old sign/posters, thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 15, 2016)

Absolutely stunning. Thanks for sharing


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 15, 2016)

Really interesting post, thanks.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 15, 2016)

I Like the old posters and the ticket office. I wonder if the Astoria is still standing? Doubt it.


----------



## krela (Jan 15, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> I Like the old posters and the ticket office. I wonder if the Astoria is still standing? Doubt it.



It was demolished in late 2013 as part of the crossrail project. RIP, happy memories of the place.


----------



## LadyPandora (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh wow... Amazing stuff


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 15, 2016)

very interesting
Love the old adverts


----------



## tazong (Jan 15, 2016)

those old posters are fantastic - a real step back in time


----------

